# No timing marks.



## gunlover (Feb 15, 2016)

I have a side mount dist. and after opening the tear drop cover over the flywheel, I found only a little arrow shaped hole, close to the teeth of the ring gear. I used that as my top dead center, but I would like to find 4 degrees btdc. Any ideas? I did get it to run, (it is a rebuilt motor) but which way should the marks go? Maybe if I had a picture of a "normal" timing mark. Maybe this engine was used as a pump or generator?


----------

